# Anzahl Einträge in eine Datenbank in Variable ausgeben mit WINCC Advanced



## CNC840D (16 Februar 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich bin gerade dabei mich in das Thema Vbscript und SQL einzuarbeiten.
Das Siemens Beispiel habe ich auch soweit ans laufen bekommen.
Nun wollte ich mal ermitteln wieviele Einträge in der Datenbank sind, allerdings liefert mit das Script immer die 1 zurück obwohl über 100 Einträge in der DB sind.
Ich hab euch mal angehängt was ich bisher versucht habe, vielleicht hat mir jemand einen Tip wie das realisiert werden kann. 
Danke schonmal im Vorraus.

' Anzahl Zeilen auslesen
SQL_Table="Select COUNT(*)" & SmartTags("szTableName") 

'Execute - Ausführen
rst.open SQL_Table,conn

'Anzahl Zeilen übergeben
SmartTags("SQL_Table")=rst(0).value


----------



## volker (16 Februar 2022)

ich bin jetzt nicht der sql experte.
was steht denn in der variablen SmartTags("szTableName")?
meines wissens nach sieht der sql-befehl so aus
SELECT Count(*) *FROM* <TabellenName>


----------



## CNC840D (16 Februar 2022)

In dem SmartTag steht der name der Datentabelle in der die Anzahl Einträge gezählt werden soll.
FROM probiere ich gleich mal noch hinzuzufügen


----------



## CNC840D (16 Februar 2022)

Danke für Deine Hilfe...das FROM hat gefehlt...jetzt geht alles.

You made my day


----------

